# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  UB Extended 1.0.1

## 4gsmmaroc

*UB Extended v1.0.1.*   *Minor bugs (access violation if pinfinder disconnected manually,...) * *Server algo registration fixed ("Already connected") * *Gui updated * *Pinfinder firmware updated * *Samsung smart phones: added selectable com port if software can't determine  correct port to use.* 
...more coming soon...   _Best regards: UB Team_

----------

